# archie's shop



## jeep534

I am only going to post one or two photos for now as I have to dig around in my photos to find the ones i want



this was taken in 2007 and shop was a little cleaner

Things are a lot piled up now  shop is approximately 40 x 40

Happy Hunting


----------



## Dave Smith

jeep534 said:


> I am only going to post one or two photos for now as I have to dig around in my photos to find the ones i want
> View attachment 93443
> 
> 
> this was taken in 2007 and shop was a little cleaner
> 
> Things are a lot piled up now  shop is approximately 40 x 40
> 
> Happy Hunting




come on Archie---we want to see your shop now in the piled up condition---it must be a shop disease of how they go from neat to total disaster like mine and plenty of others---but they are eye candy to look and find all the neat things that get in our way--do any other members have this disease in their shops ?-----if so--it must be really contagious !!!! and hard to find a permanent cure-----:noidea:
----Dave-----I've shown mine in it's total disarray


----------



## Billh50

That looks like more than a Hobby Shop to me. I'm getting drool all over my keyboard.


----------



## jeep534

dave, 
     the lathe photo is how the shop looks today.  The problem is I want to post eye candy as well.  There are hundreds of photos starting around 2006 when I took possession of the garage. ok let me find the classified photo I would not post on the open forums. (this is different it is a machine oriented forum) the Picture of the buggy looking into the shop.  some of the work I have completed I am really proud of. 

Happy Hunting 
archie


----------



## barlow l

That must be an old photo Archie. I know of at least half a dozen more machines are in there now.


----------



## jeep534

barlow l said:


> That must be an old photo Archie. I know of at least half a dozen more machines are in there now.



lee they are hiding.   The next to last post was last month. 

I will post some good shots of my toys and some of the things I have made. 

archie


----------



## jeep534

Billh50 said:


> That looks like more than a Hobby Shop to me. I'm getting drool all over my keyboard.



no bill it is a hobby shop  I just live where big toys are available reasonable.   

archie


----------



## jeep534

drill bit sharpener upgrade  I made the thimble to advance the dressing tool for the stone.

archie


----------



## jeep534

Scratch built 25 ton H press. (it breaks things if you are not careful) 

archie


----------



## jeep534

tubing bender made from Pro Tools plans. I broke down and bought the aluminum part but made the rest 1.5"  die 5.5 inch radius


----------



## Lornie McCullough

More pictures and descriptions...... I am sitting on the edge of my chair wanting to see more!!!

Nice shop.

Lornie


----------



## RandyM

Yeah, keep 'em coming.


----------



## jeep534

RandyM said:


> Yeah, keep 'em coming.



Randy, 
Where are your shop photos posted. 

archie


----------



## jeep534

My latest addition. An Ironworker,  I traded a surplus to me piece of equipment for this. I had to replace the control valve as someone apparently hit the old valve with a forklift pretty much destroyed it. I still have fix the pull off thingy I will take a couple of pictures when I get it done as I will have to fabricate some parts to get it working correctly. The bottom die I had a piece of and cut off a piece to use on this machine.

enjoy 
archie


----------



## Kevinb71

Quite the machine there! Could we get a closer view of the upper die areas? Looks like a punch section, then an angle iron section then the press brake.


----------



## RandyM

jeep534 said:


> Randy,
> Where are your shop photos posted?
> 
> archie



Right here Archie. Randy's Shop


----------



## jeep534

RandyM said:


> Right here Archie. Randy's Shop



Thank You 

I am intrigued with the logan lathe and it's story    That model is kinda rare me thinks,  it is similar to the south bend 14 I have  14X40  Mine has a reevs drive (like a variable speed bridgeport)  

archie


----------



## jeep534

Kevinb71 said:


> Quite the machine there! Could we get a closer view of the upper die areas? Looks like a punch section, then an angle iron section then the press brake.


taken this evening


----------



## jeep534

*the "twins"      steinel*

here is a picture of the "twins"  boy and girl lol   the horizontal has some issues and is partially apart and in the parts washer. the verticle one needs a little attention (oil leaks) but runs fine.

archie


----------



## RandyM

jeep534 said:


> Thank You
> 
> I am intrigued with the logan lathe and it's story    That model is kinda rare me thinks,  it is similar to the south bend 14 I have  14X40  Mine has a reevs drive (like a variable speed bridgeport)
> 
> archie



My Logan is a 1969 machine, and yes, it has the variable speed pulleys. What makes you think it is rare, I've seen several for sale on e-bay. It is a 6561H, it's time will come. It needs spindle bearings, motor, and an all around cleaning.


----------



## jeep534

some older photos


----------



## jeep534

more older photos   ask if you have questions


----------



## jeep534

more older photos

one of my friends has the atlas now


----------



## jere m

jeep534 said:


> more older photos
> 
> one of my friends has the atlas now


do you have any knowledge of the drill ? make model year? its a neat one


----------

